# Tipps zum Ausloten??



## Stipperboy (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stipperfreunde Ich habe ein Problem.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben wie man richtig auslotet z.b im See oder Fluß oder im Kanal?? 
Gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks? Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl es Klappt bei mir nicht so richtig.#q Danke.


----------



## Angler505 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

*Hallo,*
eines bereits vorab, betrachte die Struktur vom Grund der Angelstelle.
Sollte Bewuchs oder viel Schlamm ( Stillwasser ) vorhanden sein achte immer darauf das dein Köder nicht einsinken darf, du also die Lotung entsprechend flacher durchführen mußt 

1. Stillwasser nimm eine 10gr. Lotblei in Tellerform ( preiswerte Version Kegel mit Kork oder Neopreneinlage ) dieser sinken nicht so schnell in den Schlamm ein.
Befestige das Lotgewicht am Haken. Taste nun den Gewässergrund Stück für Stück ab kleine Mulden oder Erhebungen sind vielversprechend. Merke dir diese Stellen genau Stelle deine Pose so ein das eine Konkurenzfarbe beim leichten Anheben sichbar wird, verwende Posen mit Glasfieber oder Dahtantennen für kleine Köder ( Zuckis, Pinkis, Hanf ), verwende dickere Glasfieber oder Plastikantennen für einzelne Maden oder kleine Körner ( Weizen ), verwende Hohlantennen oder dickere Platikantennen für Madenbündel oder grössere Körner ( Mais ). Wenn du eine deckendes Grundfutter ohne Steiger verwendest dann stelle die Tiefe der Pose zu Begin so ein das der Haken leicht bis 5cm vom Vorfach aufliegt, bei Fehlbissen oder beim ausbleiben der Bisse verändere die Tiefe ( Vorfach ganz auflegen oder kurz üder Grund ) mußt du durchprobieren. Verwende möglicht schlanke Posen ( Faustformel = 2 Meter Wassertiefe = 0,7 bis 1gr. das bedeute bei Brassenfischen und 5 Meter Wassertiefe = Posen zwischen 1,5 und 4gr. ). du kannst durch die Anordnung der Bleie die Empfindlichkiet stark beeinflussen ich verwende 6-8 Bleie, das Bleigewicht liegt zu 60% in den obersten 2 Bleien dann 30% in den nächsten und 10%  auf den Bleien die dem Haken am nächsten sind. 

2. Kanal = richtet sich stark nach der Fließgeschwindigkeit und der vorherschenden Unterströmung = Richtung Stillwasser oder Richtung Fluss

3. Fluss beim Loten verwende ich je nach Fließgeschwindigkeit kompakte Bleie bis 100gr. Gewicht, auch in diesem Fall wird der Grund nach Mulden oder grösseren Steinen angesucht, da sich dort meist mehr Futter sammelt zieht es auch die Fische dort hin. Je nach dem CIPS oder nicht wird nun nachdem ich den Gewässergrund gesichtet habe die Pose eingestellt. Ich stelle die Pose so ein das mein Vorfach aufliegt beim Brassenfischen ( kleine Bleie auf dem Vorfach ) oder das der Haken kurz über Grund treibt zum Fischen auf Rotaugen. Beim Durchlauffischen nach CIPS sind maximal 10% des Bleigewichtes erlaubt die den Grund abtasten. IN dem Fall stelle ich meine Monage bis zu 2m Tiefer ein um den Köder auf Grund verzögert anbieten zu können ohne das mein Blei schleift.  Beim fischen ohne CIPS setze ich in aller Regel den Tunker ein, je nach Bedarf aktiv oder Passiv.
Bis zum erforderlichen Gewicht von 6gr. kommen Rund, Kugel Karattposen zum Einsatz, darüber Lutscher. Beim Tunken kommt nur ein kurzer bunter Stab zur Bissanzeige auf die Schnur

mfg
Friedel


----------



## nikmark (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Moin,
guckst du beim Bastelking  #6 

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angelpraxis.htm#tiefe

Nikmark


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Ich schmeiß hier mal ne frage zum loten rein.

Wenn ich meine fertig montierte Posenmontage nehme und da am Haken ein Blei dran hänge, was zu schwer für die Pose ist, und dann auswerfe bis die Pose perfekt steht, kann es doch sein das das Blei von der Pose im Wasser schwebt und das Vorfach mit dem lotblei am grund liegt, und die Pose steht trotzdem perfekt. Ich habe aber nicht die genaue Tiefe .

Ist das richtig?


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Das kann dir bei einer Feststellmontage durchaus passieren.
Dann kommt deine Pose zwar hoch aber weil die Schnur vom Grund zur Rute hin schräg steht ,verfälscht das die Tiefe.
Wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe.#c|supergri


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Andersrum rangehen:

Lotblei an den Haken, Montage absichtlich zu flach stellen, auswerfen (dann säuft die Pose logischerweise durch die Überbleiung komplett ab) und nach jedem Einholen stückweise weiter rauslassen - bis die Pose wie gewünscht an der Oberfläche steht.

Beim finalen Justieren nach der Lotblei-Entfernung dann halt ggf. mit einberechnen, wie weit (oder ob überhaupt) das Vorfach am Grund aufliegen soll.

*--> Nachtrag: 

Ich beziehe mich dabei NICHT auf eine Kopfrute, da ja von "Auswerfen" die Rede war (wozu IMO eine Float oder Match mit Rolle erforderlich ist, also "richtig" geworfen wird).*


----------



## Ukel (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

In deinem Fall hättest du die Montage etwas zu tief eingestellt. Beim leichten Anheben deiner Montage merkst du, dass das Lotblei erst mit hoch kommt, wenn du deine Montage schon um die zu tief eingestellte Länge nach oben gezogen hast.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Genau, etwas zu tief gestellt #6

Danke


----------



## Semmelmehl (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

im Fluss bzw. Kanal solltest du noch mitrechnen, dass die Strömung deine Pose runterdrückt.

Da kann es dir schnell passieren, dass du zu tief einstellst.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tipps zum Ausloten??*

Achso nee, ging ums stillwasser.
@Ukel hat meine Frage schon beantwortet, Danke nochmal.


----------

